# best filter for 10 gallon



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

with low level lighting. I bought a deluxe aquarium start up kit, and the filter it came with is just one of those hang in the back ones and to be honest, doesn't seem to have *that* much water flow. I mean I am sure it is okay for fish but for live plants? any suggestions for a good filter for my 10 gallon, price really isnt an issue as I just want to make sure my plants flourish the best they can.


----------

